# My snakes



## dapples (Apr 24, 2010)

I currently have two snakes in addition to my ratties. I have a ball python and a cornsnake.

This is Lucifer, our super pastel ball python. He's full grown at about 3.5 feet and is the most docile snake!

























And this is Little Guy (or affectionately called Little *******!), our Lavender Ghost Stripe corn. He is a little over one year old and already close to 3.5 feet! He is a voracious eater!








You can see his single black spot in this picture. It was a mark his father had also.


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

I wish there was an emoticon for your mouth dropping open in shock because that is what I did when I saw your super pastel! He is gorgeous! And I absolutely LOVE your corn snake! That dot is so cute!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Hehe I love the last picture. He looks so cute and innocent.


----------



## dapples (Apr 24, 2010)

The pastel is gorgeous and also has the best personality. I never would have thought that snakes could be cute! And I love the last picture of the corn too! He's like "Oh HI!"


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm not usually a fan of balls, but he's really stunning!


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

*wiggles* I hope you are not feeding dem ratties to that snake  lol. What do you feed them, if I may ask?


----------

